# This Trade Should Happen



## Nicco1014 (May 30, 2003)

I have posted a few different trade ideas on this board, but I believe that this may be the best of them all. This is actually a trade that helps all teams involved. 

Houston trades: 
PG Moochie Norris (4.3 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.4 apg in 16.8 minutes) 
SF Glen Rice (9.0 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 24.7 minutes) 
PF Maurice Taylor (8.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 20.6 minutes) 
Houston receives: 
SG Bob Sura (7.3 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.2 apg in 20.6 minutes) 
SF Mike Dunleavy (5.7 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 15.9 minutes) 
PF Danny Fortson (3.5 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.1 minutes) 
PF Bo Outlaw (4.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.4 apg in 22.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -0.5 ppg, +6.6 rpg, and +2.1 apg. 

Golden State trades: 
SG Bob Sura (7.3 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 3.2 apg in 20.6 minutes) 
C Erick Dampier (8.2 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
SF Mike Dunleavy (5.7 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 1.3 apg in 15.9 minutes) 
PF Danny Fortson (3.5 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.1 minutes) 
Golden State receives: 
PG Moochie Norris (4.3 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.4 apg in 82 games) 
PF Maurice Taylor (8.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 67 games) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 27 games) 
Change in team outlook: -7.2 ppg, -7.4 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

Phoenix trades: 
PF Bo Outlaw (4.7 ppg, 4.6 rpg, 1.4 apg in 22.5 minutes) 
PF Tom Gugliotta (4.8 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 1.1 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: 
SF Glen Rice (9.0 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 62 games) 
C Erick Dampier (8.2 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 82 games) 
Change in team outlook: +7.7 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and -0.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED 

Houston gets the low post bangers that they need in Outlaw and Fortson, a solid back-up PG/SG with an expiring contract in Sura, and an up-and-coming SF in Dunleavy. 

Golden State finally gets to deal Fortson and Dampier, two players that have been mentioned in numerous trade talks. They lose Bob Sura, but they acquire a solid back-up to Speedy Claxton in Norris. Considering that the Warriors are already stacked at the 2 and 3 (Jamison, Richardson, Pietrus, Welsch) they can afford to move Dunleavy. They also get Gugliotta and his huge, expiring contract. 

Phoenix finally gets the final piece to their starting 5 in Dampier. They also acquire a solid back-up to Marion in Rice, who also happens to be entering the final year of his contract. They will lose Outlaw's hustle, but considering he plays behind Stoudemire, and with the addition of Cabarkapa, he really shouldn't be missed.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Not terrible....but I'd say No thanks. Teams will be salivating for Rice's contract.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

we refused. we give up 4 good players for 3 overpaid players.   :sour:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't really like this trade. the rockets still wouldn't have a decent backup pg and i don't think those are the perfect guys to have around ming. it also just adds to the logjam that they are starting at sf. not really a bad idea, it's just not the kind of trade i would be looking for right now.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

That won't happen. Golden State is nowhere near giving up on Mike Dunleavy yet. And if they are, then I guarantee that there are 28 GMs out there that would be placing calls to get him and I'd be willing to bet that one of them could come up with a better offer than that.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I've seen a lot of trades that seem to treat Dunleavey like nothing more than an above-average throw-in. Why is it that people are so down on him?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I've seen a lot of trades that seem to treat Dunleavey like nothing more than an above-average throw-in. Why is it that people are so down on him?


I'm thinking the same thing, this guy was the number three pick last year, and was compared to Larry Bird because of his basketball smarts, and great jumpshot.

He can play PG too, as he did in high school, and I think he will play a fair amount of PG for the Warriors this year.

As for this trade no way the Warriors do it, even though they lose big contracts, they lose their starting center, and their future all star in Dampier and Dunleavy.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> i don't really like this trade. the rockets still wouldn't have a decent backup pg and i don't think those are the perfect guys to have around ming. it also just adds to the logjam that they are starting at sf. not really a bad idea, it's just not the kind of trade i would be looking for right now.


The Rockets don't have a decent backup pg now, so what's hte difference?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> The Rockets don't have a decent backup pg now, so what's hte difference?


yeah, i know. that's why i said "the rockets still wouldn't have a decent backup pg". but if the rockets are trading moochie, they at least need to get some kind of pg.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Let Piatkowski run the point in that case... not a playmaker in any sense but does see the floor very well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Not terrible....but I'd say No thanks. Teams will be salivating for Rice's contract.


Sura's contract was expiring too, although it shouldn't matter as there is no way this goes down now. It's interesting that a few players mentioned have changed teams.

-Petey


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

no way man. we need rices contract to sign some good FAs next season hey we might even re-sign him for less money. lesseee

KG, Kobe, K-mart are the players i know that are due to agency.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

bad trade

come on, warriors wouldnt do that


----------

